# Opinion on Pedigrees Sought



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Please let me know your thoughts on this dam and sire. Thanks in advance. 

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/374425.html

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/490985.html


----------

